
Oumuamua - godelmachine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CA%BBOumuamua
======
sunstone
One hundred years from religions will be started over this bugger.

------
ncmncm
"Nothing further learned about object that has not been seen since long before
last report."

